# Farm Tapioca



## heeftmeer (Aug 1, 2012)

A nice farm somewhere in Belgium. Back in time again.

1



50 years back by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Flashlight in the spiderweb by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Good night sleep in the dusty bedroom by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Pick up that phone bro.. by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The kettle on the stove at Tapioca Farm by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 1, 2012)

*Top quality as usual...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 1, 2012)

Another fantastic set of pics! I do love that phone shot


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 1, 2012)

amazing. as allways


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 1, 2012)

Amazing pics! Love the fireplace, what a gem of a find


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 1, 2012)

What a cracking find,superb pics.


----------



## King Al (Aug 1, 2012)

Superb Heeftmeer! You really do find some gems


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2012)

Quite amazed there are places like that around, over here it would have been well trashed by Pikies


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 1, 2012)

like that lots


----------



## Ratters (Aug 1, 2012)

Gorgeous mate


----------



## sonyes (Aug 1, 2012)

Stunning set!! Awesome find, thanks for sharing.


----------

